
GCC 10.1 released with Static Analysis - Supersaiyan_IV
https://gcc.gnu.org/
======
Supersaiyan_IV
Static analysis in GCC 10:
[https://developers.redhat.com/blog/2020/03/26/static-
analysi...](https://developers.redhat.com/blog/2020/03/26/static-analysis-in-
gcc-10/)

C++ standard status in GCC 10: [https://gcc.gnu.org/projects/cxx-
status.html](https://gcc.gnu.org/projects/cxx-status.html)

GCC 10 on phoronix:
[https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=search&q=GCC+10](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=search&q=GCC+10)

